# Fun Filled Friday!



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

still banned :huh:

but i still love my 14....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Glycine for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

new strap for astral should be here by saturday - hopefully by then i'll have got some brasso and polished out that scratch.

the seamaster is now a regular at work as i tend to be more suited than booted these days.

have just noticed in the photo that the crown is out and has been while it has been in my shirt pocket being timed.

its keeping good enough time to not bother opening up though so am happy.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

still this one, never did quite make it to storage, on a Rios. Weird effect from the crystal on the dial it is all right lol










................


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Been doing some timing adjustments on this.










Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Omega 1000m for me...


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Back at work. I brought the Autozilla this time.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

This today. Panerai 111...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Still wearing this.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Wearing this atm.










Then this if it's delivered today.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Pre moon Speedie Pro today


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

DA37 today - have a good weekend eveerybody.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think I'll go for this one today  ...it's not been on my wrist for a long time h34r: .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been wearing the 8 for the last couple of days


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Ive been wearing the 8 for the last couple of days


Nice shot Jase 

This one for me  Sorry about the dust!!


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

The PO for me today...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Accutron 'Railroad Approved'


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Pre moon Speedie Pro today


20 second exposure?!

Lovely watch.... one day....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Bathys today










Paul


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Wearing the Speedbird 3 today, but now on a canvas strap:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Trias Ger-asian today. Great watch for people who wear reading glasses (like me)....you can tell them time without looking for your glasses first!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This one today


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Seiko Bellmatic, *27 jewels!!!* 

In superb condition


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Friday usual, my beloved MM on Toshi:


----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

This one for me today, only had it since Christmas and it's hardly been off my wrist. Collecting my Speedmaster 125 on Sunday though so that may change!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Still wearing these two B)

*Tudor Oyster-Prince 34 7909, cal. 390 17 jewels(?) circa 1950s (?)& Rolex Oysterdate Precision 6694, cal.1225 17 Jewels c.1968.*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

chris l said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Pre moon Speedie Pro today
> ...


Thanks Chris

Yes, 20 seconds, hence the movement in the minute hand


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I,m out tonight so its the dressy rado automatic.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Still wearing this.


Ill shameless use your photo to show that im wearing my 15 today  but on the bracelet.

Will just have to tell the 710 about it now h34r:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today, but on a black Nato now

Sinn EZM2










Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

had a hospital appointment this morning counting folicles ,so it was dress up friday for me .










jason.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

jaslfc5 said:


> jason.


I like that RW, very handsome :thumbsup:


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

The white Speedy for me today.... with Hirsch medici.. Lurvly


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

dapper said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > jason.
> ...


thanks mate ,they have a bad rep but its a nice thin classic looking dress watch that goes great with a suit ,if i had the money again id buy something different but its a keeper so ill enjoy it now and again.

jason.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hippo said:


> This one for me  Sorry about the dust!!


Nice SD Hippo :thumbsup:

BTW I thought you would of have a better close up of the laser coronet









Anyway I'm going with it's baby brother today


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mattbeef said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Still wearing this.
> ...


Mine's going back on the bracelet for tomorrow evening, wearing it to go to a dinner party. 

Still haven't told my 710 yet. h34r:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Longines Avigation for me today.










Nick


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Now wearing my Alpha which I got from Rob, delivered today it was and it's lovely.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

minkle said:


>


Cool, 8 second hands! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

this one...again


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

My B&R today.

Bertrand


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

potz said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > chris l said:
> ...


Thought that would be obvious to most, but for Chris' sake - "hence the movement in the minute & seconds hands"


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > This one for me  Sorry about the dust!!
> ...


I'll do a better one once Gina lets me have a break from the housework!!


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

tranber70 said:


> My B&R today.
> 
> Bertrand


Superb Bertrand.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> Now wearing my Alpha which I got from Rob, delivered today it was and it's lovely.


SNAP Filterlab.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Steve said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > Now wearing my Alpha which I got from Rob, delivered today it was and it's lovely.
> ...


Rock and roll! I can't believe how lovely these Alphas are, very comfortable and the bezel feels like something in the hundreds of pounds price bracket.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Rolex DSSD


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

strap arrived, no brasso yet though...


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Only handwound watches this week


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This, and only this, since it arrived on Tuesday...

*Bulova Accutron Snorkel on Toshi black leather*










...it's rare that I wear the same watch two days in a row, so it must be quite special to still be on my wrist.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko 007 for me - has been all week in fact.

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> This, and only this, since it arrived on Tuesday...
> 
> *Bulova Accutron Snorkel on Toshi black leather*
> 
> ...


Very smart with that cuff Rich! :thumbsup:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one make me jealous... :cry2:

Bertrand



SharkBike said:


> This, and only this, since it arrived on Tuesday...
> 
> *Bulova Accutron Snorkel on Toshi black leather*
> 
> ...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Very smart with that cuff Rich! :thumbsup:


When I got to work I realized I hadn't taken any pics of the watch yet...so it was spur of the moment. 

It's rare that I wear a shirt with cuffs, but it's a bit chilly in Florida today. h34r:



tranber70 said:


> This one make me jealous... :cry2:
> 
> Bertrand


Know the feeling...but I've learned sometimes it can payoff to be vocal about your jealousy. :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Got this on today Longines with F300 movement


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Friday afternoon and the wheels off the wagon already, I have fell back into old habits, LV, a pack of Marlboro and Smirnoff :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

mattbeef said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Still wearing this.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> Friday afternoon and the wheels off the wagon already, I have fell back into old habits, LV, a pack of Marlboro and Smirnoff


Presumably it's coloured with Red Bull


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Griff said:


> > Friday afternoon and the wheels off the wagon already, I have fell back into old habits, LV, a pack of Marlboro and Smirnoff
> 
> 
> Presumably it's coloured with Red Bull


That's what a four day week does for you

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

14 today


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> 14 today










:happybday:














:lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Got this on today Longines with F300 movement


Ooooh...that's nice Ken! :thumbsup:

I just love these Longines with the raised hour markers where the minute hand passes _underneath_ them. B)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Its what arrived that I like more than jewelery 

A 5 day clock. Biggest honkin crown i've seen, as in the bezel its self


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

With my newly arrived Pin from Mr Alpha, I can finally wear this!!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Got this on today Longines with F300 movement
> ...


Cheers Paul but they do make your wrist ache after a while.

By the way like the mickey mouse watch


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Seiko 007 for me - has been all week in fact.
> 
> Have a good weekend all


Nice picture and i'm glad you like it still 

Breitling Steelfish for me today and pictures to follow later

Have a good weekend

:rltb:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dropped the Precision off at Ryte Time this morning to have Steve replace the threaded tube which is well worn, so I swapped over to a couple of the triplets...

The pepsi should have the same NSA style bracelet as the black bezel, I`ve ordered one from Roy but Royal Mail is on a go slow so I`ve used Tony`s photo (I`m sure he won`t mind  )

*RLT-20, FE cal5611 17 Jewels*


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

SNAP Pauluspaulo










Excuse the random picture! There is a link: both Japanese and I work for Toyota... for the moment :blink:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

X33 today.........bloody terrible day at work......just not enough time......

Tonight the Omega Dynamic date....no pics, sorry downloading software....don't wanna fornicate* it up.

*abiding by forum rules :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

lewjamben said:


> SNAP Pauluspaulo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you? Oooooo get me a few gallons of your AT fluid will you? Bloody stuff must be as expensive as Chanel 5 

:lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

desmondus rotundus said:


> strap arrived, no brasso yet though...


bought said brasso and j clothes. less than 10 minutes elbow grease has revived crystal to 98%.

wont bore you with a "there it isn't" picture. didn't even need to sand it as the 2 scratches were not that deep.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Friday afternoon and the wheels off the wagon already, I have fell back into old habits, LV, a pack of Marlboro and Smirnoff :lol: :lol:


should be grey goose with that watch surely mate(my ex used to drink it and stolli) ,smirnoff is a bit aldi isnt it?

anyway im wearing the zilla have been now for about 2 weeks near enough its just so easy pick it up put it on right time all the time.










jason.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going with the new Citizen Promaster Aqualand today.

Alasdair


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

RussellB said:


> With my newly arrived Pin from Mr Alpha, I can finally wear this!!


That makes three of us, top bombing!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's been the Speedmaster all day but now it's my 007










Love that Snorkel Rich. I'm very jealous.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Been wearing this today. Plenty of wabi,but then so have I. :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Dropped the Precision off at Ryte Time this morning to have Steve replace the threaded tube which is well worn


Did you seemy Flightmaster while you were there?

I said to Steve today he might as well keep it, because he's had it more than I have over the last 4 months 

He said he'd give me a fiver for it (cheeky s*d)









anyway, I'll just have to survive with the watches I do still have, I guess.....

changed to the Polluce for some bronze :wub:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> should be grey goose with that watch surely mate(my ex used to drink it and stolli) ,smirnoff is a bit aldi isnt it?
> 
> jason.


GG is just an expensive imposter, made by the frogs I think and what do they know about making Vodka :lol: and I buy my Smirnoff in M&S 

.

.

.

.

.

But only because it's the nearest supermarket :lol: :lol:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Divex 500m for me today but now on a olive green rhino.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

60's Galco today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Toshi said:


> changed to the Polluce for some bronze :wub:


Hard times Rich!  :rofl:

Beautiful, beautiful watch :wub:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just as an asides, I had a bit of a problem in Corfu airport with a bottle of Stoli but that is a whole other story all together :lol: :lol:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Some nice pieces gracing the forum today.

Woke up wearing this










Now wearing this...


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one as i was fishing










This one tonight


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Toshi said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped the Precision off at Ryte Time this morning to have Steve replace the threaded tube which is well worn
> ...


I saw it Wednesday 

He shook his head and muttered something I cant post


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > should be grey goose with that watch surely mate(my ex used to drink it and stolli) ,smirnoff is a bit aldi isnt it?
> ...


i stopped drinking vodka when i was about 15 ... bulliet bourbon or jack for me .


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

chocko said:


> This one as i was fishing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good choice on the zilla . where do you go fishing up youre manor ,my dad is always down porthcawl i should go sometime.

jason


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I've been wearing my Blancpain Milspec 1 for the last three days


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Over to this now


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

This all day


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Had this on all day










HAGWE


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I bet he did :lol:

I feel like I should move back to the Midlands, then I could visit my watch once in a while <_<


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Toshi said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped the Precision off at Ryte Time this morning to have Steve replace the threaded tube which is well worn
> ...


Polluce for me too, although Drass today.










Andy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> I,m out tonight so its the dressy rado automatic.


I like that


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


> Had this on all day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous that one! :wub:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> This, and only this, since it arrived on Tuesday...
> 
> *Bulova Accutron Snorkel on Toshi black leather*
> 
> ...


Lovely Rich, that really is :thumbsup:

BTW Mac well done on finally grabbing the complete set of RLT20's


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That Accutron looks really nice and I,m a fan as well


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


It's only in the last few years I turned to the Vodka, I drank JW Red or Black label then JD for years but it gives me a vicious hangover. My sister and first wife worked in Johnnie Walkers so I used to get cases of the stuff. Canadian Club was another I used to like. For some reason I don't get hung over with Vodka I just waken up pour another and carry on :blink:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


sorry, I've obviously come to the wrong place... I thought this was the Watch forum h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

kronus for work today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped the Precision off at Ryte Time this morning to have Steve replace the threaded tube which is well worn
> ...


Bugger, he charged me a tenner for it :taz:

Oh well I`m sure I`ll be able to sell it for spares on fleabay :wink2: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Toshi said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


OK here are a couple of watches :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> BTW Mac well done on finally grabbing the complete set of RLT20's


Thanks I intend to post a comparison sometime soon, there are differences other then the obvious :wink2:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Mac well done on finally grabbing the complete set of RLT20's
> ...


Looking forward to that, well done on getting them, your black one is a little dodgy though....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Parabola said:


> Now wearing this...


Now that is much better looking then the Monster :thumbsup:

What is it BTW? :huh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


You`re just jealous


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > Now wearing this...
> ...


its a monster lite


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


You need to get a normal one like mine, then you'll have the complete collection!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > minkle said:
> ...


Elucidate, elaborate & expand :huh:

ie wot the feck you on about? :blink:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

I _think_ i remember your black 20 being a little different to mine.. :huh: because it was one of the last ones made..??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I _think_ i remember your black 20 being a little different to mine.. :huh: because it was one of the last ones made..??


Well, true the domed crystal is a little shallower on mine if that`s what you mean due to Roy running out of the usual ones and having to wait until he could source another, thus making it the very last 20 made :wink2:

Edit> I forgot, mine doesn`t have it`s original bracelet either


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol:
> ...


Slightly different bezel too, _i think_....you have too many, i'll take your one with the black bezel off you?  

Please, please, please


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > minkle said:
> ...


Not a chance









Not only are they the rarest of the `20s, they`re also (for reasons which will be explained in due course :wink2: )the best 

As to the difference between the bezel on my Black one & yours, I`d have to see a photo of your one to compare


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Not a chance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll give in! Not seen the Citizen i was after for a while, are you bored of it yet..? 

I'll try and send one tomorrow


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Not a chance
> ...


I thank you :thumbsup:

Which Citizen might that be? :huh:

(It`s the nights I tell you not my age







:lol: )


----------

